# Van K Tharp - Super Trader



## Gringotts Bank (6 April 2011)

Tharp's latest book 'Super Trader' is a bit different to most other books.  At long last he (and Seykota and Basso) are admitting success in trading is all psychological - the whole thing, 100%.  Why he then goes on to describe position sizing and business plans...well I haven't got that far yet!  I think in 5-10 years he will have done away with all that and just go with the psych angle.  Everything that happens is a reflection of your 'nner World', even to the most minute detail.


----------



## TabJockey (6 April 2011)

All important for discretionary traders, but mechanical ones?


----------



## Gringotts Bank (6 April 2011)

I would argue just as important.


----------

